# Dependable trolling motor battery??



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey guys, i just purchased a minn kota endura c2 40lb thrust trolling motor for my fishing/ hunting kayak. Ive been looking between optima and vmax batteries but am having a hard time deciding. Any comments/ reccomendations on a good battery? I want to stay in the 200$ range if possible.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I buy mine at Walmart. Less than $100 and last 5 years


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

crown 110 $ deep cycle good fit for that motor


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Have to concur with Harry, switched to Walmart’s , never failed me, great price, each one has lasted 5 years


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Never tried a Wallmart battery but the price is right. I am back to running Crowns. They have been good to me in the past, so far good this year (in between storms!).


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Trolled in and out of the wind today for about 5 hours with the xi3. Walmart 27 size and when I hooked up the charger it said it was still full. Bought battery June 2017.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I've had the Wal Mart batteries for about six years. No issues.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My 2 Wal-mart batteries are 5 years old and still going strong. I've been using them for years and I've never had an issue with one yet.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I have purchased a few top of the line batteries in the past. And they all crapped out in less than 2 years. I put 1 Wal mart battery through the wringer for over 11/2 years. Fishing with my brother and son 4 to 5 days a week running my fish finder and tm. Using a cheap battery charger. When I bought a boat, I put a Minn kota Terrova 80 on bow,2 wally world batteries, the old battery to run electronics, plus a 50# tm aft. We fish all day and no issues three years and still going strong.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm with the crowed on wall mart batteries. get the ever start group 29 battery. you can get 2 for the price of 1 optima. they will serve you very well.
sherman


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

One thing is that WalMart has just changed battery suppliers. They have been Johnson controls for years, but are now made be Exide. Not sure how these will compare, I also had very good luck with the old ones.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gradyfish said:


> One thing is that WalMart has just changed battery suppliers. They have been Johnson controls for years, but are now made be Exide. Not sure how these will compare, I also had very good luck with the old ones.


I think they may be carrying both batteries now. you can still get the everstart group 29 for 99.00. the one battery they carry is like 300.00. i've had great luck with the everstart,


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep, it is still an Everstart group 29, just someone different manufacturing it for them. Old was Johnson controls, New is Exide. It is printed in the fine print on the sticker, and the case is a little different.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gradyfish said:


> Yep, it is still an Everstart group 29, just someone different manufacturing it for them. Old was Johnson controls, New is Exide. It is printed in the fine print on the sticker, and the case is a little different.


thank you for the info. I really didnt know. never to late to teach an old dog new tricks, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Sams club usually has good prices/sales on their batteries. Bought 4 for the boat last year.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Been running a Sams club battery for four years now with no problems.


----------

